# Frage zum Y-Lüfterkabel



## moritz777 (18. Juni 2019)

*Frage zum Y-Lüfterkabel*

Servus,

hab gestern angefangen, mein System zusammen zu bauen und hab u.a. auch den BeQuiet! Dark Rock pro 4 verbaut.

Meine Frage ist nun, ob der eine lüfteranschluss des Y-Kabels nur drei Pins hat, der andere jedoch vier. Ist das normal oder ein Produktionsfehler?

Danke schonmal für eure Antworten!

Moritz


----------



## Abductee (18. Juni 2019)

*AW: Frage zum Y-Lüfterkabel*

Das ist in Ordnung so wie es ist, du musst bei einem Lüfter das Tachosignal weglassen.


----------



## moritz777 (18. Juni 2019)

*AW: Frage zum Y-Lüfterkabel*

Ok danke für die schnelle antwort!


----------

